# Liimit User logins at the physical server



## dragonlight (May 30, 2002)

If I am sitting in front of my server 2008, I would like to make it so that the only account that can log into the server would be the administrator account, but the other accounts can still access the files on the server. 

I would also like to be able to make it so that the users can access files from the network as they always have but they can't use the copy command.


----------



## CodeLexicon (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't think there is a way to prevent copying if you allow file access.

I think your answer to the first question is here:

http://www.itechtalk.com/thread1838.html


----------



## SunnyWilson (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi

Is there something to be achieved with sharing files but not allowing them to copy?
Do you mean that they should not copy to a laptop or usb drive to take out of the office?


----------



## dragonlight (May 30, 2002)

That is correct SunnyWilson


----------

